# Update on arlo



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

Our little fella is getting on just fine,,he is coming on 4 now and chitchat away


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What an absolutely stunning little boy! He's beautiful and looks both healthy and happy - so glad to hear he's doing well. 

It's great to see more of him around here! :cobalt:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great pictures, he's beautiful, love those throat spots.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Such a handsome boy!!


----------



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you... we love his spots too, in fact, we keep all feathers in a jar 😁


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

BabyArlo said:


> Thank you... we love he's spots to, infacket we meet all feathers in a jar &#128513;


I have jars full of feathers also, if you are looking for something to do with them try something like this


----------



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

Ow yes we have those for our xmas tree ,,,,,and our jar❤George is at the bottom and arlo on top


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I did ornaments just like Cody showed up there!! They look lovely on the christmas tree :yes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Arlo is looking extremely handsome!
Happy Hatchday to a very special budgie.

arty:arty2:arty:*


----------



## NatalieZ (Jul 4, 2014)

So very handsome. What a healthy looking chap!


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

hey, little fella..what a lovely pose pic do you have. Like it!!


----------



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

O he’s such a poser as soon as I get my phone out hers there ,,,


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great pictures. :thumbup:*


----------



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your kind words :rainbow:


----------

